# Purple clumps of rice in white rice bucket



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I opened a pail of rice to find purple clumps of rice, and some clumps that appeared to be dehydrated sort of. Never seen this before after years of storing rice. Is it safe to eat? What caused it? Not a lot of clumps, but enough to make me take notice, about the size of a quarter. Maybe 20 clumps per 20 lb. bag. The rest of the rice looks fine.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Purple? Did you treat the rice with dry ice before sealing? That might clump it. As for the color, you didn't have iodine near it at any time, did you?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Straight out of the bag, into the bucket with silica packs.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Not an expert, but did I just get an old bag of rice? It's cheap enough, but still good to eat? I guess, when in doubt, throw it out.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Wish my college age daughter was here, I'd take a pix and post it. Wife just came home said she can do it, but too tired tonight, check back thursday.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> Straight out of the bag, into the bucket with silica packs.


Some silica gel packs are treated with a chemical that is purple when dry and turn pink when they've absorbed as much moisture as possible. It sounds crazy, but did the silica gel desiccant leak.
Here is the only thing I could find real quick.

From: Are those packaging freshness packets really toxic to dogs? | Pet Poison Helpline
Q: Why is it labeled "do not eat"?
A: Silica gel is not intended for consumption and therefor receives the label "do not eat". The dust from the processing and creation of silica is irritating to the skin, respiratory tract and gastrointestinal tract. In people who are chronically exposed to/inhaling silica, such as a employee in a mine or factory, a progressive debilitating disease called silicosis can develop. Fortunately, silica dust is rarely encountered by our furry friends. Some silica products are mixed with a moisture indicator, these indicators may be toxic in large doses. If a dye is present, the silica gel will no longer be a clear to white but instead bright orange, blue, pink or green.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The bacillus rhodospirillum rubrum will grow in an oxgen free environment, and produces purple colonies. It's the only bacteria I can find that doesn't need sunlight to live and is purple.

https://microbewiki.kenyon.edu/index.php/Rhodospirillum_rubrum


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Man up and eat it ! Lol !


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

silica packs - moisture absorbers (desiccant) ????? ... or .... 02 absorbers?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Suck it up buttercup and find out. It would be better to find out now while the emergency room is still available then not.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

chiming in just to keep track as this thread should be informative.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> Not an expert, but did I just get an old bag of rice? It's cheap enough, but still good to eat? I guess, when in doubt, throw it out.


When in doubt save it for bartering ,,just saying


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> silica packs - moisture absorbers (desiccant) ????? ... or .... 02 absorbers?


Dessicant


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

I would really like to know the answer


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I thought that desiccant was for like ammo and 02 absorbers was for food


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Some people use desiccant packs for things like salt, sugar and such to prevent clumping. 
Since oxygen absorbers use the moisture in the container to cause the iron dust to oxidize, 
shouldn't need desiccant packs unless the thing your storing is excessively moist. IMHO 
Down here in southern AZ, I don't have a problem with moisture. My humidity level is 14% 
right now.
When I had firearms and ammo, I used desiccant packs religiously when I lived in ILLannoyed.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> Dessicant


I suspect that the blue was silica gel that absorbed enough moisture to liquify ....

you should be using 02 absorbers for anything packed for long term - desiccant packs are never a bad move - absolutely necessary if packing under humid conditions .... but the two don't mix and play together nicely - they should be separated as far apart in the bucket as possible - if packing correctly the 02 absorber should be going in last just before heat closing - makes putting the silica gel pack on the bottom the best move .....


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

But the blue/purple color indicates the desiccant can still absorb moisture.
It turns pink when it can absorb no more moisture.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I would think it is discoloration resulting from mold or bacteria. I would pass.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Nope! no workie. On my own, wife had bad day, hope to post pix soon, something I have never seen or heard of before.

This picture message or video message was sent using Multimedia Messaging Service.

To play video messages sent to email, Apple QuickTime 6.5 or higher is required. Visit www.apple.com/quicktime/download to download the free player or upgrade your existing QuickTime Player. Note: During the download process when asked to choose an installation type (Minimum, Recommended or Custom), select Minimum for faster download.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

paraquack said:


> But the blue/purple color indicates the desiccant can still absorb moisture.
> It turns pink when it can absorb no more moisture.


???? ... since when? .... you thinking about 02 absorber indicators?


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

The desiccant used in our paint booth air line filters starts blue, and then turns pink when wet. That said, you want oxygen obsorbers to pack your rice. Like others have said, it's probably mold.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

you know dude -if it doesn't look right, or you have doubts --don't do it.
throw that crap out and get some new stuff or eat it and find out either way be happy and forget about it.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Took a sample of the suspect rice back to the store, store manager took a picture of it, will send it to their food safety division. He has my number to do a follow up. When I hear back I will post response. I'll keep trying to post pix of the rice.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Did it come from China?

Chi-Com stuff is CRAP, and if you buy food......well you might be looney.

If not, I would not eat and get a refund from store of purchase.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

spork said:


> The desiccant used in our paint booth air line filters starts blue, and then turns pink when wet. That said, you want oxygen obsorbers to pack your rice. Like others have said, it's probably mold.


Cobalt Chloride salt is used as an indicator for dihydrogenoxide/water. Blue dry/pink hydrate


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

u know right now is the time to get rid of it, if it bothers you so much and replace it before you really need it.
so stop trying to figure out why or how and get rid of it, replace it and be done with it.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> u know right now is the time to get rid of it, if it bothers you so much and replace it before you really need it.
> so stop trying to figure out why or how and get rid of it, replace it and be done with it.


But but but.......... blue cheese is good and green meat if you scrape off the green anda cook it


----------



## DARK1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> you know dude -if it doesn't look right, or you have doubts --don't do it.
> throw that crap out and get some new stuff or eat it and find out either way be happy and forget about it.


 Agreed, same thought process applies to dating ! :laughhard:


----------

